# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Dingbat - (5/06/09)

## ragnew

I just brought my Budgett's frog Dingers up from his estivation, and decided that I'd go ahead and shoot some photos of the little beastie! I've had him for going on about 2 years now, and can honestly say that he's my favorite herp pet.

If I could only have one frog, this would be the one that I kept. Don't get me wrong, I love my others, but this beast has a special place in my heart haha!

----------


## Kurt

Finally, a post within the Budget's forum. Cool frog, how big is he? What (or who) do you feed to him?

----------


## ragnew

> Finally, a post within the Budget's forum. Cool frog, how big is he? What (or who) do you feed to him?


Haha, yeah, I was pretty surprised that this forum was kept empty for so long. I had to change that  :Big Grin: !

This guys sitting at about 4" give or take. His diet is nightcrawlers and the occasional cricket when, and if he decides he'll take them. Some people have given their Budgett's frogs mice every so often, but this guy want's nothing to do with them.

He digs his worms though. I'm sure it's more along the lines of what he'd be eating in his natural habitat anyway.

Hope we see more posts in here!

----------


## John Clare

Lovely frog.  Got any front-on photos?

----------


## jelkins

Nice specimen...I had two but had a mishap when I tried to aestivate them last year. Any information regarding when you first aestivated yours (how old were they when you 'put them under?') or your husbandry methods would be greatly appreciated.  Certainly my favorite frog species.

----------


## ragnew

Thanks for the nice comments folks  :Big Grin: !

I'll definitely get some head on shots here really soon bud, I meant to yesterday, but I really didn't want to disturb him so much after just coming out of his dirt bath haha!

Jelkins, ah that's too bad about the pair you had, but things to happen  :Frown: . As far as what I do when it comes time to put him down. Well, I'm gradually keeping him under longer each year. I first estivated him when he was a little under a year of age, and that time it was only a month long. This year two months, I'll eventually have him down for 4 months out of the year, but don't really want to just toss him in right off the bat.

I estivate Dingers in a medium sized critter keeper, that way I can see how moist/dry the cocofiber is anytime I need, and I can even pick the container up and monitor my frog to make sure all is looking like it should.

The week before you put your frog down don't feed it, let it pass whatever is in it's system then go ahead and put it in with the soil. It'll dig down and do it's thing naturally.

Hope that helps!

----------


## jelkins

Thanks for the info.  I think my problem was the depth of the coco fiber wasn't sufficient.

Have you bred yours before or is that your only budgetts?  I'm considering getting another pair or small group in hopes of establishing some breeders.  

Any tips on heating, housing or the like?

Thanks a bunch.

----------


## justin shockey

nice frog

----------


## FrogFreak

I agree Justin...that's a cute looking fellow!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Username

What a FATTY! ( In frog talk thats good  :Smile:  )  Budgett's are so cool but at the same time there really hardcore frogs.

----------


## Brett

Is that L. laevis or L. llanensis?

----------

